# Bye, Bell.. Didn't know you long..



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Today my boyfriend came home with the sweetest silver metallic CT, which he was thinking my have some EE in him as his pectorals were larger than normal.. well my mom stopped by and dropped off her dog for me to dog sit, and I'm ending water changes.

I left my bedroom door open and while I was getting fresh water for the fish, Ebony, my moms little 8 lbs min pin, climbed up my dresser and knocked over my little Bells cup and drank up all the water and gobbled my baby!! 

I looked all over the floor hoping he was gasping for air, but no... she ate him.. I am such a bad betta mom, I only had him for a few hours and now he's gone!! ... This is the only pictures I have of him...


















Forever in my heart Bell ... 1/3/13...


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Aw he was a cutie! I'm so sorry, again


----------



## SharkyTheBetta (Dec 29, 2012)

I am sorry for what happened to Bell. He was very cute. SIP Bell.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you both...

Worst part is that Ebony (moms dog) got sick from drinking conditioned water and the fish.. So we had to rush her into the ER vet and there went a good portion of my check..

So not only did I lose my baby, I lost a good deal of money too. Alex is also upset because he only wanted to give me a present and it turned into .. This. 

Luckily... Ebony is fine and doing well, she's on some meds to make sure she'll be okay because we aren't sure what was in the water..


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2012)

oh hon im sorry <3  SIP. 

Be sure to always have a cover on your betta. This is not your fault--happens to the best of us. You didn't will this to happen and it's not your fault. 

what kind of conditioner were you using? 

glad to hear doggy is fine.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Butterfly said:


> oh hon im sorry <3  SIP.
> 
> Be sure to always have a cover on your betta. This is not your fault--happens to the best of us. You didn't will this to happen and it's not your fault.
> 
> ...



Thing was, he still had the lid on his cup. I guess she shook it off? 

He was still in the water he came in from Walmart.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So unfortunate. Sip.


----------

